# Stocking a planted 200L tank



## Grant Binnie (2 Sep 2018)

I will be starting to scape my 200L tank this week but I have a few ideas about the fish I want to stock it with. 
Was thinking German Rams, Gouramis and tetras with a flash pleco too. 
I have kept neons and glowlights before so I would like to try another type of tetra if possible. I like the look of honey and also gold gouramis. 
Would these be suitable tanks mates? 

Thanks


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Sep 2018)

You could go for Lemon or Diamond tetra, Rams can get territorial but shouldbe ok, Myself would give the Gold Gourami a miss can be bit of a bully


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Sep 2018)

I have kept similar stocking and would also give the gourami a miss. If you are really set on gourami then you could try sparkling gourami. They are a gentler character... though I am currently using dwarf pencilfish as they stay nearer the surface (and look absolutely stunning!).

I have mine with cardinals, rummy nose (would recommend, excellent schoalers), ember tetra (brilliant little fish, adds an extra 'dimension' to the tank).

You could also mix dwarf cichlids in a tank that size. I have a ram pair, a golden eye pair, and agassizi pair.

You may wish to have a clean up crew also? I have shrimp, corys, and am adding otos soon.


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

I'm surprised to hear about the gouramis being a bit aggressive. I am not set on having gouramis though so I like the look of some dwarf cichlids. Agassizis look good. 
Was originally thinking ember tetras so will go with them I think. 
Otos, some corys and a flash plec sound like a good cleaning crew.


----------



## PAYN3Y (3 Sep 2018)

I've often read that a Pleco will be no good for a planted a tank. They'll disturb the substrate, and knock/uproot the plants because they grow too big. I'd love to be told otherwise as I know a breeder of some amazing L Numbers.  I think bristlenoses may be ok.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Sep 2018)

Bristlenoses have the same habit unfortunately...


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

Your are right about plecos. They are fond of tearing up plants. I have had a flash pleco before so I was wanting another one but it might not be the best idea with all the plants.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Sep 2018)

Flash plecs will also require wood and make a huge mess with the sawdust they produce. Not ideal for a planted tank unfortunately. May be better off with one of the whiptails or even a more carnivorous plec like a hypancistrus, providing you have enough cover in the form of caves.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

I think I will go without a plec for a while. The main focus of the tank will be plants at the start so wouldnt want to ruin the hard work by introducing a plant hungry plec. Unfortunate as I really like plecs but there are countless other interesting fish to choose from. 

Thinking about Electric Blue Acaras or German Rams, they have great colour about them.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Sep 2018)

Grant Binnie said:


> Thinking about Electric Blue Acaras or German Rams, they have great colour about them.



You'd be better of going with the rams, I think the blue acaras would dig a fair bit and disrupt the scape, they can get to about 6 inches. Could try nannacara anomala for something that still has that blue acara look but is far smaller and less disruptive.

Cheers


----------



## azawaza (3 Sep 2018)

Boesemani rainbows? Blue and yellow; schools too


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

Really like the look of Boesemani rainbows. A colourful active fish from what I have read. Some people say rams and rainbows are fine together but others say the rainbows are a bit too active and almost scare the rams. 
They do tend to swim at different depths of the tank though so I may be able to stock both. 

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (3 Sep 2018)

Depends if you want the personality of rams... they are a bit more sensitive though..


----------



## tam (3 Sep 2018)

I think it depends what sort of plants you are planning on, the hardier low tech stuff is more likely to be okay rather than delicate carpets.


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

tam said:


> I think it depends what sort of plants you are planning on, the hardier low tech stuff is more likely to be okay rather than delicate carpets.


Going to be sticking to the easier, low tech plants.Java Fern, Anubias, Amazon Swords, Valis and similar type plants Tam. Do you think they would be ok?


----------



## tam (3 Sep 2018)

Grant Binnie said:


> Going to be sticking to the easier, low tech plants.Java Fern, Anubias, Amazon Swords, Valis and similar type plants Tam. Do you think they would be ok?



Haven't had them with swords but I currently have a trio of bristle noses mixed with the others plants no issues. I don't find they dig things up, but they've plenty of hiding places which I imagine helps and they like to nap/clean the anubias leaves.


----------



## Grant Binnie (3 Sep 2018)

tam said:


> Haven't had them with swords but I currently have a trio of bristle noses mixed with the others plants no issues. I don't find they dig things up, but they've plenty of hiding places which I imagine helps and they like to nap/clean the anubias leaves.


 
I think I might try a flash or a bulldog plec. Had both in a previous tank which I did plant but very sparsely. Didnt have much issue with them eating/ disturbing the plants although my new tank will be much more scape and plant focussed. 
Should hopefully be ok as long as they have good hiding places and wood. 

Definitely lots to think about when stocking a planted tank.


----------

